# Mosquito MADNESS VI 2011



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's back! 

Going into our SIXTH full field $10,000 First place payout!!!

MANY details remain ahead. BUT... The most important parts are there- permit for the previously released dates May 21 & 22 - updated RULES!  - and the initial web info.

So...don't say we didn't give you a chance, REGISTRATION IS OPEN!!!!

http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

nip

ps- Chautuaqua was a hit- we'll be back for SUPER NOAA in 11'!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here it goes! MADNESS!!!

Don't hesitate- NO SERVICE FEE for MadnessVI online registration !!!!


Chautauqua for SUPER NOAA is near solid - plan for Sunday Sept.11

2011 details for all dobass SOON!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First flight nearly sold out! WOW!

Beyond a record setting pace, no more warnings guys...MADNESS I tell ya!



nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nippy,
Will you be posting the entries on dobass.com ? Like to keep up with the flights before I pull the trigger.....

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

Shake-

This page can always be accessed from the home page and contains all dobass rosters.

Indeed it is updated daily- sometimes several times daily 

Don't flinch Shake, 2011 is surprising me even!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy Hatfield & McQuate Nip ! 
Madness is fillin up like a Mosquito livewell....some big hitters are already in....found out last year that those lil yankee boys can catch 'em....almost 2 ton of them.....


shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Those guys are pretty amazing aren't they Shakey! 

Madness sits at 33 as of tonight!!!

They'd better hurry up 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Fair heads up...again

As of this post we are mid way into the FOURTH flight- there are only five.

History suggests the final flight to sell out in 24hrs...or less ( I still don't grasp this concept fully- but it happens)

SO...

if you plan to fish- use the links in this thread and lock it in. Last year was VERY smooth- this one is going so fast I dread the aftermath 

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nip,
almost ready to pull the trigger.....trying to get a few more teams committed before 'we' take the whole 5th flight down !!!!! 

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...in the fourth flight

after that Madness VI could be FULL by Turkey Day!

Please remember the online registration feature may close/re-open at anytime. 

This holiday period everything is crunching down to, could result in such scenerio.

The final flight has to be manned to avoid a flood of excess entrants.

It could all shake out by tomorrow night!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That didn't take long!

FINAL FLIGHT IS NOW OPEN for final positions and it's two deep into it...

oops-make it three...

*REGISTRATION WILL SUSPEND later tonight (midnight or so) and reopen WEDNESDAY NOVEMBER 24th at 6:00 PM* 

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like I got my registration in just before this post. Looking forward to it. 



Nipididdee said:


> That didn't take long!
> 
> FINAL FLIGHT IS NOW OPEN for final positions and it's two deep into it...
> 
> ...


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Registration was shutoff last nite when multiple teams tried to enter...some of the finest Southern fishermen will be back to enter at 6 to complete the field for 10k..it's MADNESS

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Gotta sleep sometime Shakey 

30 minutes into the reopened period- there are THREE positions left.

11 entries in 3 minutes... new record.

HURRY! I just know someone is going to call me on Turkeyday with a story 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

FULL FIELD MET! 

Anglers are now officially and fully, completely, electronically literate.

Very proud of Ohio anglers- strong Buckeye presence this season! Handfull of PA- and a WVA. The wolverines stayed North.

I hope to further involve additional supporters for this field. More good stuff for all anglers day1!!!

Wait list details will be posted after the holiday.

Much appreciation to all for saving me from a Turkey day of worry on how to operate registration!!!

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nip,
that 5th flight sure fills fast....many big name Southern teams got closed out....ambushed by those lil' yankee boys.....some managed to slip thru the northern lines such as Fabian/Norman & Mickey/Ogg...also those boys runnin the Gamblers are back....looks like another strong field.....happy thanksgiving to all !

shakey


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Speaking of those guys running the gamblers....They don't happen to be members on here do they? I too run a gambler (Blue one) and spent alot of time talking with them on the water and weigh in. Wanted to see when they are coming back up north again!



shakeyheadkid said:


> nip,
> that 5th flight sure fills fast....many big name Southern teams got closed out....ambushed by those lil' yankee boys.....some managed to slip thru the northern lines such as Fabian/Norman & Mickey/Ogg...also those boys runnin the Gamblers are back....looks like another strong field.....happy thanksgiving to all !
> 
> shakey


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

JF1,
...look for them at Mosquito at the 2 NOAA's,
the 2 J&J Opens, The Gambler Lures and MADNESS VI.....I think they're looking to buy a place up there!

Shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We will be holding the annual DoBass rules review - accepting entries and answering any questions specific to our events and particular...The Madness! (minus the entry part :C )

Although the meeting is NOT mandatory for Madness participants...it is highly recommended you attend.

Meet the team and get some deals!

Rodmaker's Shop Royalton Rd Strongsville OH 2/05/11~ Meeting starts at 1- those arriving early can catch Ray in an unadvertised dealing mood... 

nip


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

is there a wait list put out for the madness yet, didnt get in and would love to if someone else bails out


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> We will be holding the annual DoBass rules review - accepting entries and answering any questions specific to our events and particular...The Madness! (minus the entry part )
> 
> Although the meeting is NOT mandatory for Madness participants...it is highly recommended you attend.
> 
> ...


Wait list info and registration online Danshady- only 4 deep currently
http://www.dobass.com/11MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nip,
any info on the "waiting list" ? Got a few teams that missed the MADNESS....nothing on E bay!!!

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

No drops up to today...

The roster linked is about the only update, 5 on the wait side listed at the bottom of the Madness field.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

...it's called Madness VII. 

Quick! Pull that trigger one time!

Ding <----fish whisperer


----------

